# Lirc - ktory kupic ?

## bartmarian

Witam,

prosze o informacje, link do produktu w sklepie, ktory odbiornik podczerwieni

bedzie dzialal, kombinowalem z 3szt i poprostu juz mi sie nie chce.

(2szt samorobki sasiada, nie wiem czy wogole dzialaly  :Smile:  a trzecia to zakup

www.pcmak.pl czy jakos tak, kiedys dzialaly na linux ale laskawie nie powiadomili

ze zmienili chip'a i juz nie dzialaja - chamstwo  :Wink:  - a moze ktos ma niepotrzebny

taki odbiornik - idealnie gdyby byl na usb)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## przemos

To ja sie podlacze do pytania kolegi. Sam probowalem z jedna samorobka i wszystko szlo dobrze do momentu testow, gdzie niestety nie chcialo dzialac.

----------

## ch4os

Napewno odbiorniki od SkyStar'ow 2 (te z pilotem TS35)

----------

## bartmarian

z tego co zauwazylem to sa karty, moja WinFast2000 ma IR i tez moze dzialac, szukam na: rs232 lub usb(preferowane)

----------

## v7n

ojej, nie dotarłeś jeszcze na faq lirca? http://www.lirc.org/faq.html  *Quote:*   

> Is my USB IrDA dongle supported by LIRC?
> 
> No, it's technically not possible to use USB IrDA dongles (as specified by the Infrared Data Association) with LIRC. This does not apply to USB receivers in general.

 żebyś czasem nie wtopił.

----------

## bartmarian

sek w tym ze znalazlem z pol roku temu odbiornik ir na usb na jakiejs *.de za

o ile pamietam 100 marek, dzialajacy z lirc - moja wina ze sie "uparlem" ?  :Wink: 

----------

## v7n

mozesz to zglosic autorom faq  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

nie ten co kiedys, ale znalazlem inny, faq chyba dawno nie aktualizowane  :Wink: 

www.streamzap.com - i flaga w lirc do USE tez jest, przetestuje to powiem co i jak

Pozdrawiam

----------

## bartmarian

pozwole sobie odswiezyc temat, "emerge -pv lirc" zwraca roznego rodzaju urzadzenia:

 *Quote:*   

> LIRC_DEVICES="alsa_usb usb atiusb igorplugusb mceusb mceusb2 pcmak_usb usbir usb_uirt_raw usbirboy usbx xboxusb"

 

jak widac jest troche sprzetu na usb (przynajmniej z nazwy), czy moze ktos uzywa ktoregos z nich ?

----------

## joker

Troche odwroce temat i napisze Ci zebys na pewno nie kupowal pilota Medion. Kupilem na allegro kiedys bo byl tani. Korzysta ze sterownika atiusb i dziala tylko jako kolejne urzadzenie sterujace (jak myszka czy klawiatura), ale z lirc mi nie dzialal. Zasieg dzialania pilota to jakies 2cm, pomijajac nerwowe machanie pilotem we wszystkie strony z efektem 1/100 wciskania klawiszy  :Smile: 

Przy okazji spytam o taka sprawe:

Mam pilota podlaczonego do karty telewizyjnej i dziala on ladnie z lirc, ale tez mi go system widzi jako kolejne urzadzenie sterujace - a co za tym idzie wylapuje mi to co skonfigurowalem za pomoca lirca + to co wylapuje z /dev/input/event4, a ze np. klawisz channel+ wysyla mi taki sam keycode jak klawisz volume+ na klawiaturze, to zmianiajac kanal za pomoca lirca automatycznie robie glosniej przez /dev/input/event4  :Smile: 

i teraz pytanie: jak sie pozbyc tego podwojnego efektu? jak wylaczyc wylapywanie keycode przez /dev/input/event4 ?

----------

## cast0r

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jak widac jest troche sprzetu na usb (przynajmniej z nazwy), czy moze ktos uzywa ktoregos z nich ?

 

ja uzywam tego  :Arrow:  http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/5498.jpg  ...dziala bez bezproblemowo.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> ja uzywam tego  http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/5498.jpg ...dziala bez bezproblemowo.

 

dziękuję za info, ten u mnie nie zadziała, kręgosłup moralny by mi się złamał  :Wink: 

wypatrzyłem na giełdzie budkę co ma na USB i podobno działają w lin, zaraz jadę kupić

----------

## cast0r

 :Smile: 

Moj to replika zrobinoa przez hauppauge zalaczona do karty PVR-150 MCE. 

Pozatym mozna znalezc tez takie repliki innych firm, a sie oplaca bo tanio i dziala  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

jak rozumiem PVR-150 MCE to: karta sobie a pilot+odbiornik ir sobie, czyli wspolpracuja ale osobno uzyc mozna

----------

## cast0r

dobrze myslisz. odbiornik IR dolaczony do PVR-150MCE to czysta kopia tego M$ i dziala na sterowniku mceusb2. Mozna tez takie znalezc bez karty oczywiscie.

 :Arrow:  http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/images/mce_remote_w_beanbag_large.jpg

----------

## manwe_

Całkiem przyjemna cena tego od M$ http://allegro.pl/item222327316_pilot_do_pc_media_center_1039_odbiornik.html - 39zł. Chyba sobie sprawię. W sam raz do mpd i mplayer'a  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bartmarian

"swietnie", odbiornik i pilot na fale radiowe  :Evil or Very Mad:  niedoczytalem a chcialem miec

wszystko z uniwersalnego pilota logitech'a  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## znal

 *joker wrote:*   

> Mam pilota podlaczonego do karty telewizyjnej i dziala on ladnie z lirc, ale tez mi go system widzi jako kolejne urzadzenie sterujace - a co za tym idzie wylapuje mi to co skonfigurowalem za pomoca lirca + to co wylapuje z /dev/input/event4, a ze np. klawisz channel+ wysyla mi taki sam keycode jak klawisz volume+ na klawiaturze, to zmianiajac kanal za pomoca lirca automatycznie robie glosniej przez /dev/input/event4 
> 
> i teraz pytanie: jak sie pozbyc tego podwojnego efektu? jak wylaczyc wylapywanie keycode przez /dev/input/event4 ?

 

miałem dokładnie taki sam problem (karta tv aver 303), ale rozwiązanie okazało się banalne  :Smile:  jeżeli włączony jest IrKick, to keycody z /dev/input/event4 nie przedostają się dalej  :Smile: 

oczywiście lircd musi być uruchomiony z opcją -d /dev/input/event4 

w sumie to jest tylko półśrodek, bo komuś może nie pasować IrKick i muszą być odpalone X'y, ale zawsze jakiś sposób

----------

## bartmarian

trace nerwy  :Wink: 

skompilowalem lirc'a LIRC_DEVICES="mceusb2"

po wlozeniu odbiornika dostaje:

```
usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: X10 WTI RF receiver as /class/input/input5

```

lsusb pokazuje

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bc7:0006 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

dodatkowo:

```
lsmod | grep lir

lirc_mceusb2           12676  0

lirc_dev               13704  1 lirc_mceusb2

```

w /etc/conf.d/lircd mam:

```
LIRCD_OPTS="--permission=0777 -P /var/run/lircd.pid -d /dev/input/event5"
```

odpalam /etc/ini.d/lircd start

w logach mam:

```

lircd-0.8.2[1544]: accepted new client on /dev/lircd

lircd-0.8.2[1544]: could not get hardware features

lircd-0.8.2[1544]: this device driver does not support the new LIRC interface

lircd-0.8.2[1544]: major number of /dev/input/event5 is 13

lircd-0.8.2[1544]: LIRC major number is 61

lircd-0.8.2[1544]: check if /dev/input/event5 is a LIRC device

lircd-0.8.2[1544]: caught signal

```

zniechecenie mnie ogarnia, albo ja nie moge trafic na dzialajace urzadzenia albo to jakas religia...

----------

## cast0r

a co ty masz za odbiornik IR? 

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bc7:0006 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. 
```

bo to mi nie wyglada na ten od MCe lub jego kopie.

----------

## bartmarian

po zaladowaniu modulu mam

```
lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_mceusb2: Philips eHome USB IR Transciever and Microsoft MCE 2005 Remote Control driver for LIRC $Revision: 1.29 $

lirc_mceusb2: Daniel Melander <lirc@rajidae.se>, Martin Blatter <martin_a_blatter@yahoo.com>

usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_mceusb2

```

to jest od karty Hauppauge wintv-pvr-150mce

----------

## cast0r

te logi wygladaja na MCE odbiornik, ale lsusb nie, wiec co ty masz?

co masz w LIRC_DEVICES

----------

## bartmarian

dobra.. jest mi wszystko jedno, moze to sie da bez lirc'a ustawic w xorg.conf

jak klawiature ? OBOJETNE mi juz jak, byle zadzialalo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cast0r

jako klawiature? Mozesz se myszke symulowac , odsylam do informacji na temat lircmd

wracajc do pilota i funkjonalnosci jako pilot to device jako /dev/lirc0, wiec cos takiego w LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0" masz miec. A jesli masz /dev/lirc/0 to zrob symlinka.

reszta to juz tylko konfiguracja przyciskow. Informacje jak to zrobic jest na wiki i dokumentacji lirc.

----------

## bartmarian

nie pojawilo sie ani /dev/lirc0 ani /dev/lirc/* tylko /dev/input/event5

----------

## n0rbi666

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> nie pojawilo sie ani /dev/lirc0 ani /dev/lirc/* tylko /dev/input/event5

  jeżeli tak się pojawia - spróbuj skorzystać z tego howto (wiem, że nie do tego akurat - ale może się przyda :] ) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-431602-highlight-saa7134.html

----------

## cast0r

nie wiem co ci poradzic, bo jak juz pisalem twoje ID nie wyglada na ta karte co piszesz bo sam mam takie cos i inne ID.

Osobiscie kompilowalem lirc recznie, nie z portage. Sciegnalem z lirc.org , odpalilem setup.sh, wybralem sterownik w konfiguratorze , skompilowalem i zainstalowalem. Reszte opieralem  na dokumentacji z lirc a nie gentoo-wiki.

powodzenia  :Smile: 

----------

## znal

czy cat /dev/input/event5 daje jakiś wynik przy wciskaniu przycisków?

----------

## bartmarian

mhm:

```
cat /dev/input/event5

���F��

      ���F��

            ���F��

                  ���F��

                        ���F��

���F��

���F��

���F��

���Fd4 ���Fi4���Fk4 ���Fm4���F+� ���F/����F1� ���F3�Ϫ�F�� Ϫ�F��Ϫ�F�� Ϫ�F��Ъ�Fh�

                                                                                Ъ�Fl�

                                                                                     Ъ�Fm�

                                                                                           Ъ�Fo�

```

----------

## znal

Spróbuj ustawić LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" i reemergowac lirca, potem standardowo poprzypisywać funkcje klawiszom

----------

## bartmarian

uparlem sie na lirc+usb... trudno  :Wink: 

znalazlem takie cos o symbolu RC-201, lsusb -v zwraca:

```
Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0419:0001 Samsung Info. Systems America, Inc. IrDA Remote Controller

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0419 Samsung Info. Systems America, Inc.

  idProduct          0x0001 IrDA Remote Controller

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 Cypress Sem

  iProduct                2 Cypress USB Mouse

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 HID Mouse

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              5 EndPoint1 Interrupt Pipe

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.00

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     171

         Report Descriptors:

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

```

moze ktos wie czy warto probowac / jakiej flagi dla lirc'a uzyc ?

----------

## cast0r

W czym problem?

...pokazales ze naciskajac guziki na pilocie sa one odbierane na /dev/input/event5, wiec  skonfiguruj lirca na to urzadzenie,zgraj guziki i napisz konfigi: lircd.conf i lircrc.

----------

